
Data Links Drive Trust - jordle
https://community.bigcrunch.io/2019/06/25/data-links-drive-trust/
======
reilly3000
Feedback from a reader that found himself a user shortly thereafter: \- That's
one hell of a funnel. I found it rather irresistible to explore the grid, and
eventually to make an account.

\- I am very impressed with the concept and the relative performance for a
zoomable code/viz canvas.

\- I was unable to open a link in VScode or to use the Open Cell pallet
action. "An unknown error has occured, please report." I'm dutifully reporting
it. The web link prompted an extension install, then on subsequent links
prompted for open permission then failed silently.

\- It would have been cooler if the population of Australia updated while I
was watching the odometer.

\- I disabled ghostery after it was blocking a bunch of network requests.

\- The console threw a ton of 404 errors, but only for the same resources:
[https://dc8bsfv4udm20.cloudfront.net/cell_images/551e4016-14...](https://dc8bsfv4udm20.cloudfront.net/cell_images/551e4016-1452-415f-85bd-
fc3133de58ed.png)
[https://rur.bigcrunch.io/cell_images/551e4016-1452-415f-85bd...](https://rur.bigcrunch.io/cell_images/551e4016-1452-415f-85bd-
fc3133de58ed.png)

\- I could not delete a space I made. It didn't send a network request.

\- I was trying to delete a space in the first place because the one I made
was too small to try any nifty templates.

\- I really wanted middle mouse to pan around. In fact I wanted anything that
can pan besides clicking the arrows.

\- I perused the docs. I really wanted to just modify a link to make an array
link to an additional cell, but I couldn't find out about anything but
creating a link. I still haven't been able to figure that one out.

\- It takes about 40 seconds for data to start really flowing. Until then I
can't navigate to my space, and I'm prompted to let BigCrunch take care of
making one for me. After the data starts rendering then I can navigate to my
space. It would be nice if that returned sooner. Also nice if there was a
visual indication that data is on the way.

You're really on to something here!

~~~
jordle
Thank you for your feedback Reilly, its extremely valuable to us. We're
working on make the experience better and better.

------
simonebrunozzi
"it's" should be written "its" [0].

I am not a native English speaker, but somehow I feel the urge to notice it,
and keep noticing it everywhere. I think it's fairly common mistake.

[0]: [https://grammarist.com/spelling/its-
its/](https://grammarist.com/spelling/its-its/)

~~~
jordle
Hahah doh, thank you for pointing it out.

------
skybrian
It seems like a better way to do it would be the way Wirecutter handles prices
in their reviews? They give you both the price when the article was written
and the current price on Amazon. When the data changes, you probably want to
see both.

------
tingletech
> As Berners-Lee told The Guardian, he created the internet with the intent of
> it being “built for the public good” ....

Sir Tim B-L, inventor of the world wide web, did not create the Internet...

